# Your Favorite Animal?



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

I just want to know.  What are you guys favorite animals?  You know, something that if you could choose you would become it.

I would be turtles.  they are just awesome.  You wouldn't have to worry about being attacked, you just have to worry about if you fall on your shell or not.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 26, 2008)

The incredible *mongoose*. <3







I've had an incredibly huge obsession with them since I was a child that hasn't quite died down yet. My science fair project for grades 6, 7, and 8 were all about mongooses. =)


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hawks. They're beautiful in a certain way and I like flight and birds in general. Hawks specifically because I think they're the ones that live in our neighborhood.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

My favourites are reptiles. So many different shapes, sizes and colours.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 26, 2008)

Rott wei lers.

shut up water bears are the coolest animals ever D<


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 26, 2008)

Wolves. Wonderfully cliched wolves. Beautiful and deadly, and with the mournful howl to the moon, the saddest sound in the world, also one of the most beautiful...*Daydreams*


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 26, 2008)

Cats ftw. :3


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2008)

Ribbit! *hop* Frogs. Any kind. It doesn't matter. Although the poisonous rainforest variety is the prettiest.

I went to the zoo to see the frogs last week, but the _Dendrobates azureus_ weren't in their exhibit. :( I just looked at the yellow ones whose name I don't remember, and then I bought a stuffed frog. Yippee.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 26, 2008)

The -entire- felidae family. 

Not really, but I love tigers, ocelots, cheetahs, jaguars, leopards, snakes, polar bears, and harp seals~


----------



## MooMoo (Jun 26, 2008)

I love cats.  Especially my beloved Miss Pretty <3.  (that's not her name, but that's what I call her...lol)


----------



## Sireafi (Jun 26, 2008)

Springbok. No doubt.


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 26, 2008)

It changes around often.

Like right now, I'd say my current favourite animal is an emperor scorpion, but in the morning it'll probably be a kingfisher, or a hyena, or a ling cod, or a king snake, or something else so bizarre that nobody else in the household would think of it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

totally cats[skitty]but second is dolphins[no pokemon, they should make one] and third is pidgons[pidgey he he]


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

I would definitely be a wolf, though there are other animals that come closely behind it. Wolf is at the top. *nod*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh reminds me and I have puppies at forth place. Thanks


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 26, 2008)

Lemmings for the win.

 Well, okay, my favourite animals are probably birds of prey like eagles, and cats. Some pinnipeds, too. Not that lemmings aren't cool.



Kaito said:


> harp seals~


That is _adorable_. :D

 It had to be said.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Aardvarks. I love them to bits and they're cute and have stupidly long noses and tongues and they're the first animal alphabetically. What's _not_ to love?


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 26, 2008)

Most canines and bears.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm boring and my favourite animals are cats. :T Also frogs and penguins.


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

Cats. You can sleep almost everywhere and you don't have to worry about a thing ^.^
Of course, someone would have to own me.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 26, 2008)

Leopard geckos ftw! They're so cute and silly and fun!


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Cats, I have 20 of them (Y)

Also bears (of ANY sort), penguins, seals, snails & frogs.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hawkfish. Of course that's quite obvious.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm quite fond of cats, especially Tigers. I mean, it has stripy skin! 8D!

I also really like Leaf Geckos, Manta Rays and Labrador Retrievers.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

Bears, goats (my fursona is a goat... haha) and lionfish.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Ohhhh, Lionfish...

Isn't that supposed to be one of the most poisonous fish in the sea?


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

I like all of them, but Chameleon or Platypus are near the top.


----------



## random02 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine's a rayshark. I looks like a shark and a manta ray mixed together.

Pic:


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

My favorite Animal is a cow.  They're so fat and pudgey!


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 26, 2008)

Bears, Rodents, Birds and...do dinosaurs count? Dromaeosaurids (better known as raptors).

Then again, I like all animals!


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

My favorite animals are tigers. This dates back to when my grandmother gave me a stuffed tiger when I was four years old or so and carried him under my arm 24/7 for years. And they're just beautiful. <3

I also like horses, but more when I was little.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Black mamba snakes. :D I would probably crap myself if I actually saw one not behind glass but they're still pretty and wickedly awesome.
I also like gazelles, kittens and clownfish. :3


----------



## Kaijuu (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm...cats, of pretty much any type. Also snakes, foxes, hawks/falcons, and sharks. Pretty much in that order.

Voldy and Orochi give snakes a bad name T_T


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Horses! I love their strength and grace and power...


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Kaijuu said:


> Hmm...cats, of pretty much any type. Also snakes, foxes, hawks/falcons, and sharks. Pretty much in that order.
> 
> Voldy and Orochi give snakes a bad name T_T


Most of real life gives snakes a bad name. They don't need Voldemort/Orochi's help ;)

BUT NO ONE MALIGNS THE WATER BEAR!


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 27, 2008)

I love odd bears like sloth bears and things, leopards... um, other things. I like a lot of animals, but it's hard to pick a favorite because I don't particularly love any one kind of animal, so.

Oh yes I also am quite fond of hyenas and giraffes and wildebeest.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 27, 2008)

> BUT NO ONE MALIGNS THE WATER BEAR!


Holy crap, I LOVE those things! :D They're cute, squishy, and they can survive practically anything!

And Mhaladie, thanks for reminding me! ^-^ I love Sloth Bears, especially after Jungle Book (Baloo!).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like dogs. They can be so cute and loving. And make great companions, I have several, in fact. My favourite kind of dog though, is a German Shepherd. And huskies are awesome. Ah, they're so lovely~


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Cats or blackbirds.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Foxes, probably. They're so beautiful and majestic... <3


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

I also like Syrian hamsters. I named mine "Bob." He's funny.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay for wolves! I agree with Animorph. Their howl is just beautiful. 
Also the way they hunt, and live in groups, and are social... wolves are nice. <3
Cats come in second. ^^


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

My favorite animal would have to be a Peregrine falcon because they are birds of prey and they are trainable. I really want one!!


----------



## Twilight (Jun 28, 2008)

Cats because they are brilliant pets They are alway doing something stange (my cat does) and sleeping. Understandably cat pokemon are among my favorite.


----------



## Grass King (Jun 28, 2008)

Kangaroos, followed by scorpions.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what my favourite would be. There seem to be various animals I like maybe because of the way they look or the common way they act.

I suppose I like Cats quite a lot, mainly domestic but I find the Lynx to be quite majestic. Cows I find also have that strangely bold air about them even if it may appear as simplicity at times. But I guess one animal I've always found fascinating was the Tapeworm.

I used to have quite an interest in parasites a while back (especially endo-parasites) and just the thought of having this, almost alien looking being thriving and growing inside you, it's rather creepy.

Mind you, I don't think I'd really want to be any animal if I had the choice. I'm pretty content being human.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 28, 2008)

I like river otters. Haven't seen one in the wild yet, but they're fun to watch twirling around in the aquariums. Plus, they just look cute to me.

I also like various birds.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

Crabs. They are cool. I also like Penguins and Turtles.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 1, 2008)

Well...

Blue whales
Turtles (As in, actual turtles, not tortoises, but they're cool too.)
Any dolphins
Armadillos
Orcas
These - who can look at them without having their heart melt?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD. I WANT THAT GAME. NOW.

:P


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 1, 2008)

My ten favorite animals that happen to be extinct are (in no specific order)

Tyrannosaurus Rex
Triceratops
Diatryma
Parasaurolophus
Saber-Toothed Cat
Giant Ground Sloth
Pterodactyl
Dimetrodon
Thylacine
Woolly Mammoth


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

TEH UBER CUTE FOXY WOXY <3


----------



## Sansha (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always liked tigers, they're just so pretty. :3


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2008)

Anglerfish!

They've got _lightbulbs_ on their heads. That's _awesome._


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 2, 2008)

Axolotls. They're just so weird and adorable <3
Bats are also awesome. I've loved bats since I read the Silverwing books. I have a little colony of plushies too.
I also like cats, foxes, wolves and lizards. And snails are funny.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 2, 2008)

Foxes, cats, oh, and gerbils? All are awesome, but foxes are my favorite. Then cats, because they make awesome friends, and then Gerbils. How could you not love them?


----------



## Qwilfish (Jul 2, 2008)

Hard to say, for someone like me.

I've got 
- 3 tortoises
- over 100 fish (2 pufferfish!)
- 4 rabbits
- 4 guinea pigs
- a parrot
- 9 (yes, 9) cats
- 3 dogs
- and finally, a snake named Wes. XD

I like pufferfish though.


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 3, 2008)

My FAVORITE animal in the world is WOLVES!! They are so majestic and they work together and they- 

I think I'd best stop. 

But my next favorite are otters. I LUVS them.


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/RitaLiane/wolves.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e3/gte955v/otters.jpg


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolves or Snakes.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Mice. They are really cute.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 3, 2008)

Puppies! Cute little things! I would love to be one, because they're so cute and adorable! =3


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 4, 2008)

Raccoons, pandas, and bats.
Bloody cute, bloody cute, and bloody awesome, respectively.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheetahs. The adults are badass. The cubs are the cutest things I've seen in my life. Wolves are a close second.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 12, 2008)

I've always liked cats, and more recently thought squids were very awesome. 

So I like Cats and squids. Bizarre combination, yes. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:6742_aquaimages.jpg
SQUID 83


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 12, 2008)

Definitely cats =^.^=


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 13, 2008)

Hm... For me, this is a hard question... I like lots of animals, especially if they have no backbone.  Of course, I wouldn't dare touch them if I ever saw them in real life, but right now, I'd say it's a tie between Wetas and Hagfish.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 13, 2008)

Chimpanzee.

Yes, that is right, my favorite animal is better than everyone else's favorite animal. Suck it.

I have a list:

1. Chimps
2. Dolphins
3. Gorillas
4. Octopuses
5. Cows (They taste good.)


----------

